# Contour cutting heat transfers with Silhouette Cameo, need some information



## sandy2470 (Mar 2, 2010)

I purchased a silhouette cameo last week and plan on using it for several different things including contour cutting heat transfers. I had a Cricut Expression but returned it as I didn't realize you couldn't cut your own graphics. So I am a little familiar with cutting, it's not totally new.

I am currently trying to figure out how to cut edge to edge on heat transfers, Jet Pro Soft Stretch (sometimes JP active wear). I am attempting the print/cut feature. The problem is that margin with the reg marks. If I am doing a design on an 8.5x11 paper, I generally stretch the design as much as possible so I have a nice size graphic on the shirt (same thing for the 11x17 sized paper). When I put the image inside the red line (cutting area), and adjust margins, I can't get it to go all the way to the edges. Hence, the image would have to be smaller to fit the registration lines which I don't want to do.

I am using the design studio (free version) that came with the Cameo. Is there a way around this so I can get the reg marks at the actual edges of the paper, or am I stuck with that margin? I'd hate to put the design on a larger heat transfer just to get the full 8.5x11 sized graphic , it wouldn't be cost effective. I have been searching around and can't find anything that shows how to accomplish this.

I will probably use it for light colors transfers, just to save on time hand trimming it. Right now I currently only do white/light shirts as it takes too long to cut the dark transfers. If I can figure this contour cutting, I plan on adding dark colored shirts to my store. I would like to get it down path with the light transfers first, then I can purchase some dark transfer sheets.

I'm using the silhouette cameo, with the free version software it came with, onto an epson wf1100. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Since the max size for the unit is 12 inches and will a 11 inch vinyl cut but when doing contour cutting I believe because of the registration setup that the max width you can cut is about 10.5....I think


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Regardless of the page size, you have to leave some room for the registration marks. There's no getting around it. 

You can turn the Reg marks on in the Silhouette software and it will gray out the parts of the page that you have to leave clear. Yes, on large designs, you might have to shrink your graphic to get it to fit. On theother hand, JPSS is fairly inexpensive, if you really must go to 11x17 sheets, the additional cost is about $.70 (I think). Unless your shirts are selling for super low prices you should be able to accommodate and and still be profitable, but like you I hate wasting materials too.

As far as I know this is true for all cutters that use an optical eye and registration marks.


----------



## sandy2470 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info! When it states that it cuts edge to edge (and I've seen people do this on youtube) is that just for the designs they offer? I take it that feature doesn't work with print/cut, just cut?

What if I stated that the paper was 11x17 in the studio, but really it would be 8.5x11. Could I then put the registration marks to fit the 8.5x11? Would it then cut out the design much closer to the edge or would it throw the cutting off when in the machine? I'm just trying to find a way around it lol.

Does anyone have experience with Sure Cuts A Lot or Make The Cut? I'm curious if that software is a little more user friendly than the studio. With my old Cricut Expression, the Craft Room software was simple to use and my vinyl cut edge to edge. But again, you can't use your own images so that machine didn't work for me, but I did like the software.

I can always continue to hand trim the light transfers but I thought the contour would be a great feature for darks. I like to put nice sized transfers on the shirts, nothing worse than having a tiny graphic on a large shirt.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

The reg marks have to be printed on your paper in order for the optical eye to see them and register the printing. There is an optical eye in the cutting head that finds them and them internally aligns the cutting to the printed design on the paper. So, I don't think your scenario will work.

You could put a full 8.5 x 11 design on an 11 x 17 sheet and all the extra room could be used for your reg marks. But this would of course use more material. What I am trying to say is you can get a larger design cut out, you just have to use larger paper. 

"Edge to Edge cutting" can be done, just not with registration marks in use. If you create a a set of cut lines in Silhouette, they can go all the way to the edge. If you were cutting Vinyl for example, where you are not printing on it first, you could go all the way to the edge. That being said, there is no escaping the need for registration marks in a "print and cut" operation. 

As for the ease of use, I have not used the programs you mentioned, and coming from having used GCC's software, I found Silhouette's to be very easy. But, ease of use is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you tried reducing the size of the reg marks? This will give you a larger print area.


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the Silhouette SD and sometimes when I need the cut area a little bigger I change the page size by expanding the height and width. The machine does have to read the registration marks and cut within the red lines, so you cant make it too big but it does give me some extra space. I always use a carrier sheet whether its for transfer sheets or vinyl just because without it the sheets tend to move and not cut properly. I also rotate the image so I can get the biggest size that I wouldn't be able to get if it was straight. I have been using the Silhouette Studio since it came out and I even bought the designer edition for $50 and I love it, after you get the hang of it it couldn't be easier, very user friendly. I have many shirts I made with my Silhouette in an album on my page, it works great with transfers for light and dark colored shirts.


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

I almost forgot you can also under the registration mark settings, move the marks further out on the paper to give ypou more cut area If you didn't already know. If using a smaller image its also good to move the marks closer, Ive found that it gives a more accurate cut this way.


----------



## sandy2470 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ribcage said:


> Have you tried reducing the size of the reg marks? This will give you a larger print area.


Yes, I did try reducing them to the smallest settings, but still was unable to get that full graphic. I just like to make the graphic as large as possible for larger youth shirts and smaller adult shirts. I think I'll just have to shrink down some of my images to get it in that reg mark area.


----------



## sandy2470 (Mar 2, 2010)

CreativiTEES said:


> I have the Silhouette SD and sometimes when I need the cut area a little bigger I change the page size by expanding the height and width. The machine does have to read the registration marks and cut within the red lines, so you cant make it too big but it does give me some extra space. I always use a carrier sheet whether its for transfer sheets or vinyl just because without it the sheets tend to move and not cut properly. I also rotate the image so I can get the biggest size that I wouldn't be able to get if it was straight. I have been using the Silhouette Studio since it came out and I even bought the designer edition for $50 and I love it, after you get the hang of it it couldn't be easier, very user friendly. I have many shirts I made with my Silhouette in an album on my page, it works great with transfers for light and dark colored shirts.


Thanks for your post, I appreciate the information! What do you mean by rotate the image? Putting the image on an angle? 

Alot of my designs have text on top, a graphic, then text on the bottom. I have always just trimmed it by hand but it does become a pain if you have a lot of the same orders. I can live without being able to do it on the cameo but it would be nice.

I am still trying to get used to the SS. I have trouble figuring out the sizes of things. For Cricut, there is the Craft Room software, it shows the mat then where the paper is (and where is should be placed). All the inches and centimeteres shows, so there is no guesswork if you have it lined up properly. I am having trouble doing this in SS and my cuts have been off by a quarter inch or so. I would like to do dark shirts like you have in your photo album, but am stil trying how to position everything properly. I'm sure this is so simple but right now I'm still in confused mode 

What is the difference between the free version and paid version, besides being able to import SVG's?


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

By rotate I mean find whatever angle you can put the image in to get the biggest size. If you got to the page settings you can change the size of what your cutting and when you click the carrier sheet box it will show you how to place it on the carrier sheet. When your cuts are off by a quarter inch is that when the registration marks are being used? I believe that is the only difference from the free program, and they have a ruler on the top and side, but I love being able to copy and paste images from the internet.


sandy2470 said:


> Thanks for your post, I appreciate the information! What do you mean by rotate the image? Putting the image on an angle?
> 
> Alot of my designs have text on top, a graphic, then text on the bottom. I have always just trimmed it by hand but it does become a pain if you have a lot of the same orders. I can live without being able to do it on the cameo but it would be nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandy2470 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the all the replies. I've been practicing on it with regular paper and am now getting better cuts. I believe I didn't have the paper lined up right on the carrier sheet which is why it was off. 

I also adjusted the rollers. However, is it just me or are they hard to move? I didn't want to break the bar! Does it loosen up in time? I wish they made those a little easier to move around.

I did try moving the image on an angle and that worked great! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Just as a side note... They do make transfer paper now called ImageClip that you don't have to cut... They have versions for Darks and Lights where you print your graphic and the transfer comes off only those areas that were printed... So there is no need to cut around the outline... 

I've not used this transfer but I know you can get it from a variety of sources. ProWorld and Coastal Business Supplies just to namee two...

Kevin


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

katruax said:


> Just as a side note... They do make transfer paper now called ImageClip that you don't have to cut... They have versions for Darks and Lights where you print your graphic and the transfer comes off only those areas that were printed... So there is no need to cut around the outline...
> 
> I've not used this transfer but I know you can get it from a variety of sources. ProWorld and Coastal Business Supplies just to namee two...
> 
> Kevin


Those papers are for laser printers, the contour cutting is for ink jet papers which have a backround.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

CreativiTEES said:


> Those papers are for laser printers, the contour cutting is for ink jet papers which have a backround.


Actually I was referring to the ImageClip paper as that had both Laser and Inkjet options...

Image Clip Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper

This paper although for inkjet does not require contour cutting...

It has completely different feel that than the JetPro but it is an option that does not require contour cutting.

But you're right in that with the ImageClip paper for inkjet is only for lights... They do have a laser version that will work on darks though...

Kevin


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

I just looked at the link and the paper works in a two step process that removes the polymar window but the second step requires a black and white laser printer


----------



## spoonh2b (Feb 7, 2012)

so how do u guys like this cutter? any updates with cutting transfer paper?


----------



## jesv (Feb 8, 2012)

Im also thinking of invest in a Cameo cutter. Im printing a lot of t-shirts with only some text and i dont want to waste time to cut and weed by myself. I already have a heat transfer and an inkjet printer Epson r1900. You guys think the cameo cutter is the best option in my case?


----------



## wizard1 (Jan 12, 2012)

go to preferences and uncheck show registration marks, open a new doc adjust the size to A4, rotate object anti clockwise 90 degree you now have a blank A4 landscape canvas, place and stretch your image to the size of the A4, flip image so it's mirror, mark the cutting area, trace outline, delete image, sent to cutter, now here's the clever part, press load media, now put your transfer paper on the mat , not on the registration marks but right to the vey top edge of the mat, load, auto detect, cut, bigger than norm lol
hope this helped


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

so do you guys think the cameo would be a good investment to contour cut inkjet transfers from my epson printer i need something to get me by for one offs on dark garments response would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wizard1 (Jan 12, 2012)

i use it every day, even for whites, there are so many little secrets that benefit transfer cutting


----------



## CreativeCutter (Jul 15, 2012)

I've used MTC software with both the Cameo and BC Cougar. The registration marks are added as design elements are placed on the mat. I believe the design area with contour cut is a bit larger in MTC than in Studio. You can download the trial version and see how that works for you. It is fully functional but, until registered (purchased), it will cut diagonal lines through the project when cut.


----------



## wizard1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, where can you download this "MTC" software please?
thank you


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey wizard 1 can you tell me the benefits of this cutter and is it worth buying I wish I could get a sample to feel and look at up close but none of the companys that sell thos machine do that


----------



## wizard1 (Jan 12, 2012)

its well worth it, there is so many things you can do with the software and the cutter itself, the software is easy, i looked at all the plotters and their software, i just couldnt get my head around them, what i really like about cameo or sd is i can design the whole project in photoshop, save it then load it into the silhouette software, there i can trace the whole image and then errase the parts i dont want on the transfer, then using transfer paper for a white tee just cut, or contour cut, i was up and cutting withing 3 hours, i think their worth it, check on ebay you will get one cheaer thats only a few months old and still under warranty


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

Im just wanting it for dark garments need something to hold me over untili can get a dtg or roland vera studio dont know which one of those are better but wont know that until its time for me to purchase them


----------



## CreativeCutter (Jul 15, 2012)

wizard1 said:


> Hi, where can you download this "MTC" software please?
> thank you


Make the Cut!™ - Offical Website - Greatest cutter software yet created!

Sorry it took so long for me to post this - I've been away from the computer for several hours...


----------



## wilcomail (Feb 22, 2012)

I just got a cameo, II have been trying to cut an image 4 pages later I still cant get it to cut right. I trace and the lines look like they will cut the outside but when I send the job to cut it is not aligned right for some reason, do I need the reg marks for a better cut?


----------



## wilcomail (Feb 22, 2012)

wilcomail said:


> I just got a cameo, II have been trying to cut an image 4 pages later I still cant get it to cut right. I trace and the lines look like they will cut the outside but when I send the job to cut it is not aligned right for some reason, do I need the reg marks for a better cut?


I just printed the image with the marks and that did the trick lol wish I had checked with you guys 4 papers ago  thank you all for the helpful posts


----------



## wizard1 (Jan 12, 2012)

i was just going to tell you that  lol


----------



## wilcomail (Feb 22, 2012)

wizard1 said:


> i was just going to tell you that  lol


Im hard headed I always think I can figure it out I should learn from those who have been there. thanks again


----------



## bbecker (Sep 16, 2011)

ive cut probably 10-12 transfers with my cameo no problem but then all of a sudden it would say detection of registration marks successful, i would start the cutting, but it would be completely off from design.. any suggestions as to why this is happening?


----------



## wizard1 (Jan 12, 2012)

the image may have moved, the tracing may have moved, and not been saved, retrace the image, you have to auto detect registration marks everytime you load a new media, even if its the same design.


----------



## bbecker (Sep 16, 2011)

i have figd out that after i cut 5 i have to completely close out of studio and reopen it then it works for another 5.. pretty frustrating


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

katruax said:


> Actually I was referring to the ImageClip paper as that had both Laser and Inkjet options...
> 
> Image Clip Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper
> 
> ...


Just so you know I just went down this same ave and was informed by the people at Coastal Business that IC for Inkjets is dead. Being discontinued! So, looks like either we gotta buy a Laser or buy a Cutter!


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

365 xpression said:


> Im just wanting it for dark garments need something to hold me over untili can get a dtg or roland vera studio dont know which one of those are better but wont know that until its time for me to purchase them


Have you considered "Graphtec CE5000-60 Desktop Plotter & Stand - 24"? A bit expensive in Australia.


----------



## EAZEE (Jun 27, 2012)

Just trying setting up a t shirt buz, can anyone recommend for me good cutter very good to cut any material and users friendly. Also a good heat press.

Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

This is an old post, but have a problem that i can't figure out. Couple weeks ago, had about 100 transfers to print. When I hit about 76, the Blue Grid Paper, started messing up on the last inch. 

Right now I have some banding, but the last inch or so is doing the same thing. I'm printing from SC, to my Epson Workforce 7010. Last week I changed the printing from Photoshop to my Epson Workforce 7010. 

Someone suggested reducing the image size. I believe I'm printing 11" x 8.5" to just before .395. I need this to print all the way. SC has 3 selections of the border, .695, .500 and .395. I need it to print to the .395 if possible. 

See the attached pictures and see the circled area to see how the file's messing up or expanding in a sence.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Just to clarify, where the circles are, it's the last inch or so of the print. It looks like it's magnified compared to the rest of the file. 

If I print on regular paper it prints fine. If I print via Photoshop CS3 it's fine (however has not cut path), if I print from SC, the last inch is expanded.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Paul, I've recently had some banding problems, too. Can't recall if it came as a result of printing from the Cameo or not, but now that I think of it, it probably did. (Thanks for mentioning that, I'll keep an eye on that.) Anyway, I resolved the problem by having my printer (7010) to High (Document Quality) instead of Fast. Just had to slow it down.

I hope I've interpreted your question correctly.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No, as I said this has nothing to do with Banding. At least not with the printer anyways. 

The banding just happened on that one. Once I Clean the Heads that will go away. My problem is, if I print using the Silhouette Cameo Studio, some designs Expand the last inch. It almost looks like it's being Magnified. Just that one section.

I printed a good one right after I uploaded the picture on this site. I reduced the design size, traced the design with Outline Outer Edge for my cut path. Worked like a charm.


----------



## amcolley (Mar 9, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but just a note... you can print and cut in Silhouette Studio without registration marks on your media if you use the PixScan mat (which was not available in 2012 when the OP asked the question). The PixScan mat has the registration marks pre-printed on the mat. You take a photo of the item on the mat, calibrate your software to the camera you're using, and then you can cut like you usually would.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you Amcolley. I'll have to try that. Will have to look for the Mat. Do that sell it at craft stores, eBay, etc.?


----------

